#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 2013-11-19
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/19/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2.html
<jamespage> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-servercloud-1311-openstack
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack Next Steps | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22048/servercloud-1311-openstack/
<zul> can someone take notes as well
<jamespage> zul, can do - call me note and irc monitor
<med_> #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2
<jamespage> gaughen, all set to start the hangout?
<ttx> please relay any question you have for me here, as I'm multiplexing multiple meetings
<gaughen> jamespage, I am, I am!
<gaughen> ttx I'll try.. or jamespage will try. one of us will.
<ttx> gaughen: welcome to the madhouse.
<med_> heh.
<zul> *snicker*
<med_> ttx is the voice of experience.
<med_> And when he left the madhouse, he joined the caffeine fueled loony-bin of OpenStack
<med_> "OpenStack next steps"  #1, fix UDS experience
<jamespage> ttx, will do
<med_> yay
<med_> video is now standing by
<gaughen> okay the url is posted
<med_> (better than the static ubuntu page)
<jamespage> gaughen, whats the hangout URL?
<jrwren> in the topic I thought.
<gaughen> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpigpiskolsbukms1g6tdhf4?authuser=0&hl=en
<med_> you will need to reload to get the live
<med_> gaughen, is speaking
<med_> chuck zul i son
<med_> smoser rocks the Movember beard!!!
<jamespage> ttx: heat is a core project now right?
<med_> pretty sure it is
<ttx> it's an "integrated" project, which means it's released as part of openstack
<jamespage> ttx, ack
<ttx> "core" means so many different things I won't try to answer your question literally
<med_> https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Programs
<med_> ^ that is the "official"-ish list afaik
<ttx> it's definitely official and out of incubation :)
<ttx> (and was part of Havana release)
<adam_g> o/
<gaughen> hey adam_g!
<med_> and hey, iwasn't even at HK!
<adam_g> do we want to refactor our nova-compute-* packages to avoid it being libvirt-centric?
<jamespage> adam_g, got it
<adam_g> the tests that run in gate or tempest are generic and should pass for any hypervisor or compute flavor
<adam_g> jamespage, ^
<adam_g> interested downstreams could run those against their references and ensure the same functionality
<adam_g> AIUI, at least
<jamespage> adam_g, yep
<med_> do you want to ping ttx about that release schedule discussion?
<med_> +1 on upstream contributions
<med_> heh
<med_> manuals are painful
<med_> and easy commits
<med_> although sometimes they reject cleanup without a full re-write.
<med_> (They'd rather leave it wrong than update it partially.)
<med_> both havana and icehouse
<Azendale> To be honest, as someone who's tried to deploy openstack using Juju, it's hard to know what to follow. The manuals I have seen are for manually configuring openstack, and so I didn't follow them because I was using juju
<caribou> jamespage: I've deployed the last few released using the official document, maybe I can help somehow
<adam_g> are we planning on only offering a trunk testing PPA for Trusy and not Precise? (maybe better discussed in cloud archive session)
<adam_g> jamespage, +1 +1 +1! or at least get it managed via stackforge
<caribou> there could be an alternative section in the ubuntu specific doc about deploying with juju
<jrwren> Next Steps
<jamespage> https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Programs
<jamespage> sorry - I dropped again
<jamespage> adam_g, was that +1 for Juju/OpenStack docs into stackforge?
<jamespage> or something else?
<adam_g> jamespage, to some sort of upstreaming of the juju deployment guide
<jamespage> adam_g, good
<adam_g> smoser, i had assumed there was an FOSS backend driver available in the same way there are for cinder, neutron, etc
<med_> thanks all
<zul> adam_g:  i see us doing the trunk testing ppa again, precise is a bit more difficult i think with the dependencies
<jamespage> no precise
<adam_g> k
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | UV tools for 14.04 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22047/servercloud-1311-uvtools/
<gaughen> here's the hangout for the new session - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpijfhke7v3k0iqtp31262no?authuser=0&hl=en
<hallyn_> rbasak: i think i'm actually more interested in testdrive supporting lxc, short-term :)
<hallyn_> smoser: I depend on eatmydata for btrfs containers
<rharper> rbasak: uvtool --meta-data patches =P
<smoser> ?
<rbasak> rharper: ah. Yes.
<smoser> uvtool could use cloud-init-manual
<rharper> smoser: send rbasak some patches to specify a metadata file as well as userdata
<rharper> s/send/sent
<smoser> ci-tool: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~smoser/cloud-init/ci-tool/view/head:/ci-tool
<smoser> i'm not sure how i'd like to have that operate on disk images "directly"
<smoser> and wheteher or not it should asupport seeding (ie, deprecating /replacing/using the cloud-localds , but ... some overlap).
<rharper> is there a reason to clean images with uvtool?  it already does a cow laer over the base, it could easily use --snapshot to make it completely throwaway
<smoser> rharper, clean isn't relevant there, no.l
<smoser>  but if ci-tool is fronting cloud-localds, it might be useful.
<gaughen> time to get ready for the next session
<gaughen> g+ hangout for the openstack qa session - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpjgo94vuqe47cki5nge9nfs?authuser=0&hl=en
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/19/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2.html
<gaughen> whoops, I'm a little early... next session in an hour.
<gaughen> openstack qa. I'll leave the hangout up though so the url I pasted earlier is still the right one.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack QA | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22049/servercloud-1311-openstack-qa/
<gaughen> okay the openstack QA session is in 1 minute
<gaughen> same hangout from earlier
<rharper> where's the pad link ?
<jamespage> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-servercloud-1311-openstack-qa
<rharper> jamespage: thanks, where would I normally find that?
<jamespage> summit.ubuntu.com
<context> i always get access not granted for pads today :-/
<context> maybe im not suppose to be in there though
<smoser> context, you have to join ubuntu-etherpad
<smoser> context,
<smoser> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<med_> Is the upgrade story precise/havana to trusty/icehouse?
 * med_ missed some of the hangout
<med_> ^ jamespage ^gaughern
<med_> ^ jamespage ^gaughen
<med_> thanks.
<med_> so both upgrade paths tested/QAd
<med_> stepwise upgrades gaughen
<marrusl> is testing against precise/trusty-backport-kernel possible?
<med_> do-release-upgrade from P/O to T/O isn't going to work
<med_> and there would be a lot of work to make that happen
<med_> is that a tttx/s0ren question
<med_> (erm, the do-release-upgrade, I'm lagging due to video lag)
<med_> a meta package that uniinstalls Essex
<gaughen> med_, thanks, gotta get my terms down.
<med_> the path E-F-G-H->I is going to make a huge fanout in the available services.
<med_> Can you run I with just the services that were in E?
<med_> "work item" E-F-G-H->I path testing
<zul> no one in their right mind should be running essex
<gaughen> g+ hangout for the next session (Curtin) https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpj87ikgibh7u0jr5hjmpcb4?authuser=0&hl=en
<gaughen> starts in 6 minutes
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Curtin | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22044/servercloud-1311-curtin/
<smoser> going live...
<smoser> live
<bjf> searching with google and wiki.ubuntu.com turns up no documentation links for curtin
<smoser> http://launchpad.net/curtin
<smoser> make doc
<bjf> LOL!
<stokachu_vuds> only issue i ran into was user preseeds via curtin
<Azendale> it's off by default in saucy, but you can mark a node to use it
<bjf> new kernels every 3 weeks
<rbasak> rharper: each sync creates a blocking barrier for a very linear dpkg
<smoser> o/
<stokachu_vuds> pika!
<stokachu_vuds> di supports user preseeds {arch}_{subarch}_{nodeblabla}
<stokachu_vuds> :D
<stokachu_vuds> is basically configuring different installs per node
<stokachu_vuds> yea im still on the fence about this
<stokachu_vuds> better documentation of the states (early_commands, network_commands, etc)
<stokachu_vuds> may be best to wait until the code is in a stable release
<smoser> stokachu_vuds, fwiw, 13.10 is a "stable" release
<stokachu_vuds> ah, was just basing it on version
<stokachu_vuds> 0.1.0
<smoser> is that what i named it?
<smoser> usually i start with 0.3 :)
<stokachu_vuds> lol
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/19/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2.html
#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 2013-11-20
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/20/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | cloud-images | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22042/servercloud-1311-cloud-images/
<gaughen> g+ hangout for this am's cloud images session -  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpi2jdmj7a4hrm89geb7iqu4?authuser=0&hl=en
<gaughen> forget my link - use this https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpi48usg5i1b4cva778qp6is?authuser=0&hl=en
<smoser> we'll start in 2 minutes
<smoser>   Etherpad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-servercloud-1311-cloud-images
<smoser> ok. starting in 10
<jamespage> aaarrrgggg
<jamespage> smoser, I'll do it from here
<jamespage> smoser, I think we should make a opinioned tool choice for apt work
<jamespage> apt-get: +1 from me
<rbasak> Why is aptitude even in main?
<jamespage> no idea
<smoser> dependency of tasksel
<smoser> dependency of aptitude
<rbasak> Want GPT for ARM images, too.
<smoser> gpt !explicitly== uefi
<smoser> no plan for uefi here
<rbasak> If we were to do UEFI, then GPT would be sensible. No point supporting UEFI+!GPT as yet another combination, given that we'll want GPT anyway.
<rbasak> So for ARM images, I'd like GPT+UEFI from the start.
<rbasak> (empty UEFI partition with external booting hack until the UEFI pieces are ready on ARM if required)
<rbasak> Why do we need to _switch_? simplestreams could support both.
<smoser> james openvswitch ?
<smoser> https://gist.github.com/smoser/5364534
<smoser> anyone  have thoughts or comments?
<smoser> -root.tar.gz
<zul> i like turtles
<smoser> zul, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6448412/
<jamespage> smoser, utlemming: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1253102
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1253102 in linux (Ubuntu) "Please include intree openvswitch module in core kernel modules" [Undecided,New]
<jamespage> if one of you would like to confirm
<zul> smoser:  lol
<smoser> bah.
<smoser> thing i forgot...
<smoser> rbasak, disabling plymouth in cloud-images
<smoser> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/682831
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 682831 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "lost console output early in boot" [Medium,Fix released]
<utlemming> smoser: can't we talk about that during the server seed discussion?
<gaughen> g+ hangout for the next session - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpj52mjdo8vm55mj25lsgg6g?authuser=0&hl=en
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Server Seeded Package review | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22046/servercloud-1311-seeded-package-review/
<gema> have you guys started the video?
<rharper> gema: not yet, just a min
<gema> rharper: ack
<jamespage> just about to start
<zul> bye bye backuppc
<gaughen> gema it has started
 * smoser would like to participate
<gema> gaughen: listening, was grabbing some coffee :)
<gaughen> it's that time of day, gema, I was doing the same :-)
<utlemming> no video yet?
<rbasak> utlemming: video has been live for a while
<gema> utlemming: it's there, you may want to reload
<rbasak> I'm 4m20s in.
<utlemming> ok, got it
<smoser> jamespage, http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-servercloud-1311-seeded-package-review
<smoser> utlemming, you have experience with dm-cache?
<utlemming> smoser: b-cache -- I've played with it
<utlemming> smoser: ssd cache is the b-cache option
<smoser> package ?
<utlemming> smoser: ccache
<smoser> ccache is compiler cache
<smoser> :)
<utlemming> oh whoop
<utlemming> er, whoops
<gaughen> :-)
<sbeattie> openjdk has a high maintenance burden, though, we're already hitting this with openjdk-6 not being maintained.
<gema> jamespage: I don't think dropping java from main is a good idea, but it is just a feeling
<jamespage> sbeattie, what about openjdk-7?
<sbeattie> how long will upstream support openjdk-7?
<sbeattie> we're on the hook for maintaining for 5 years for 14.04
<smoser> snarky response from smoser: the linux kernel has a high maintenance burden. but it turns out lots of people use it.
<sbeattie> smoser: and we have an entire team dealing with it
<sbeattie> (well, not an entire team, but still)
<zul> is eucalyptus still in main?
<sbeattie> OTOH, is jenkins in main?
<jamespage> sbeattie, volunteering for the 200 package review?
<jamespage> :-)
<sbeattie> nooooo
<sbeattie> :)
<zul> freeradius, ibmasm-utils, socat, uucp, vlock
<gema> gaughen: LOL
<caribou> ROTFL
<sbeattie> well, and that jenkins in main would drive keeping openjdk
<jamespage> indeed
<gema> jamespage: but we are supporting jenkins for QA anyway, aren't we?
<jamespage> gema: you get that from me independently
<gema> jamespage: cool, I am happy then :D
<rbasak> It's a bit hard to follow with the lag. zul: are these to remove from main?
<rbasak> I like socat. It's handy in the occasional postinst.
<zul> rbasak:  yeah
<rbasak> Though I thought it was in universe anyway?
<zul> rbasak:  no one is looking at freeradius imho
<rbasak> I can understand that there might be security concerns with socat though
<zul> and if you are still using uucp you should be shot
<sbeattie> rbasak: I'd have to look, but I don't think it's been a security maintenance burden
<rbasak> I should add that I've been asked to file an MIR for nginx so it can at least have a security re-review. It's on my TODO.
<sbeattie> rbasak: I think the security team is more amenable to nginx now, given that a lot of the issues we had in the past for it have been addressed, but I obviously can't make any promises.
<rbasak> s.
<rbasak> sbeattie: understood. Thanks.
<sbeattie> wrt one last point on openjdk, we kind of shot ourselves in the foot with openjdk-6 by diverging on moving to a version of icedtea that's different than what RHEL is supporting.
<sbeattie> jamespage: ^ something we should possibly keep in mind WRT openjdk-7 and 14.04.
 * sbeattie shuts up now
<jamespage> sbeattie, good points
<zul> roaksoax:  what about demoting rh-cluster-suite
<roaksoax> zul: that's gone from the archive
<zul> roaksoax:  its still in the seed
<roaksoax> zul: please update the seed then... it is no longer in saucy
<zul> roaksoax:  ack
<gaughen> next topic: MAAS activities for 14.04
<gaughen> starts in ~10 minutes
<gaughen> blueprint for maas session - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-1311-maas
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | MAAS activities for 14.04 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22045/servercloud-1311-maas/
<gaughen> g+ hangout for the maas session - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjsjem784u2itsgth8v0bt8?authuser=0&hl=en
<stokachu_vuds> yay
<jamespage> QUESTION: any plans to review performance/scalability of MAAS storage (as used by Juju)
<stokachu_vuds> so with maas + rabbitmq ha how do we handle installing maas with juju support to charm the rabbitmq bits to other nodes?
<roaksoax> smoser:
<smoser> roaksoax, ?
<smoser> i'm in the secureboot session now.
<roaksoax> smoser: ack!
<smoser> i can drop if necessary though and switch.
<stokachu_vuds> rabbitmq is installed on same server as maas
<stokachu_vuds> but juju would use maas as the deployment
<stokachu_vuds> ok that makes sense
<stokachu_vuds> thanks
<Azendale> I've tried setting up MaaS in LXC, is that what they are talking about?
<gaughen> stokachu_vuds, do you want to join us - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpjsjem784u2itsgth8v0bt8?authuser=0&hl=en ?
<Azendale> I had some trouble with doing MaaS in LXC because it didn't have permission to mount stuff, which it needed to import the pxe files
<caribou> Azendale: indeed, I've faced the same issue and even with adapting apparmor profile I could not use it
<Azendale> caribou: I finally worked around it by turning apparmor all the way off, importing the images, and then re-enabling it
<stokachu_vuds> Azendale:there is a profile option to enable cgroups to mount i believe
<Tribaal> What was the original use case for that installer feature?
<smoser> Azendale, yeah, thats a known-issue. i dont have a simple solution for it. :-(
<Azendale> yes, both
<smoser> other than downloading the same data twice. or libguestfs, which is not significantly better
<caribou> stokachu_vuds: the default apparmor profile blocks loopmounting .iso files
<stokachu_vuds> yea i had to add that
<Azendale> Other than the import images, it appears to work fine for both the region controller and cluster controller
<smoser> yeah, it generally should work fine in a container
<smoser> other than that 'mount' that is done.
<Azendale> caribou: See http://askubuntu.com/questions/376345/allow-loop-mounting-files-inside-lxc-containers, I have two lines in there that I added to the LXC conf file, and then once I got apparmor to allow it, I was able to import images. Maybe those two lines will help?
<stokachu_vuds> Azendale:i have a blog post about it
<stokachu_vuds> Azendale:http://astokes.org/running-maas-vagrant/
<stokachu_vuds> go down to bottom of post
<stokachu_vuds> talks about configure apprmor rather than disabling it ocmpletely
<Azendale> stokachu_vuds: Thanks! I'll give it a try
<stokachu_vuds> Azendale:np! im stokachu on freenode if you have questions im usually in #maas
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/20/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Juju GUI Roadmap and Update | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22001/juju-gui-roadmap-and-update/
<arosales> Juju GUI Roadmap and Update starting soon
<arosales> for folks interested in joining the session the Hangout URL is: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpiole5fjfnhp5squ2jasdh4?authuser=0&hl=en
<arosales> Blueprint, notes, video information all at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22001/juju-gui-roadmap-and-update/
<arosales> repost for folks who just joined
<arosales>  for folks interested in joining the session the Hangout URL is: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpiole5fjfnhp5squ2jasdh4?authuser=0&hl=en
<arosales> Blueprint, notes, video information all at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22001/juju-gui-roadmap-and-update/
<arosales> session is live
<rick_h_> go go gadget gui
<jrwren> i just realized that I looked at 12.04 cloudimg instead of 13.10 looking for superfluous packages
<jrwren> my list is: aptitude, os-prober, ppp, rsync, tcpd, usbutils, wirelesstools, wpasupplicant.
<arosales> jrwren, sorry I may have lost your context
<arosales> this session is in regards to the Juju GUI
<jrwren> i think i'm in wrong channel, but this is the channel listed at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22042/servercloud-1311-cloud-images/
<arosales> jrwren, this is the correct channel but that session happened earlier today
<jrwren> oh, wrong time on my calendard then. OOPS.
<arosales> jrwren, suggest to ping in #ubuntu-server to follow up on that discussion.
<jrwren> thanks, sorry for interruption
<arosales> jrwren, no worries glad you could join us
<arosales> folks in ubuntu-server would be good people to follow up with though
<arosales> session has concluded
<arosales> thanks gary_poster for taking us through that
<gary_poster> absolutely
<gary_poster> thank you
<smoser> Azendale, i updated http://askubuntu.com/questions/376345/allow-loop-mounting-files-inside-lxc-containers
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | A cornucopia of MySQL\; alternatives for 14.04 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22109/servercloud-1311-mysql-alternatives/
<mdeslaur> o/
<jamespage> hey mdeslaur
<stewart> hi all
<jamespage> gaughen, are you up for starting the hangout for this session
<jamespage> morning stewart
<gaughen> yup, I'm on it jamespage
<gaughen> getting it started now
 * stewart ready and waiting for hangout url...
<gaughen> g+ hangout - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpj20qd7ocgg05hkmqml9js4?authuser=0&hl=en
<gaughen> jamespage, --^
<stewart> and it worked, amaze-balls!
<ryeng> can someone give akhil-mohan access to the etherpad?
<stewart> at some point I'll probably have birds singing in the background
<rbasak> Has the stream started yet?
<jamespage> akhil-mohan, you need to join the ~etherpad team I think
<jamespage> rbasak, should start soon
<stewart> yep, need to be in the etherpad team
<stewart> (although that's not the actual name of it... )
<jamespage> akhil-mohan, would you like to introduce yourself?
<rbasak> I've copied the previous notes into the current pad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-servercloud-1311-mysql-alternatives
<mattgriffin> jamespage: is there a gobby doc .. oops i mean etherpad :)
<mattgriffin> rbasak: thanks!
<jamespage> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-servercloud-1311-mysql-alternatives
<rbasak> re: main, see the pain points at the bottom of the pad
<rbasak> Are these points relevant for consideration of what is in main?
<jamespage> https://launchpad.net/~mysql-ubuntu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/20/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2.html
#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 2013-11-21
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | OpenStack Charms | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21993/servercloud-1311-openstack-charms/
<gaughen> hangout for the Openstack Charms discussion in 6 minutes - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpiclleqpkk3em73g9b7olcc?authuser=0&hl=en
<jamespage> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-servercloud-1311-openstack-charms
<rbasak> Live now.
<zul> what about vnc support?
<Azendale_vuds> What would the process for getting a cloud from precise to trusty look like? Would you just build a second cloud?
<jamespage> Azendale_vuds, answer to that coming in a second
<Azendale_vuds> I've noticed that the Juju gui looks like it has stuff for bundles in it. What about having a a standard bundle people can download for HA openstack? (And maybe another for non-HA openstack?)
<smoser> i've said it before... but one way or anohter, i/we need to make sure we hae a solution for "magically get ubuntu images"
<smoser> (ie, 'example-sync': https://code.launchpad.net/~smoser/simplestreams/example-sync)
<zul> smoser:  it seems to me that should live in the charms
<jamespage> smoser - new charm IMO - see bottom of pad
<smoser> i guess separate charm isn't so bad due to having otherwise solved the density issue
<smoser> nice work jamespage
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack Virtualization | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21999/servercloud-1311-openstack-virt/
<hallyn_> i'll just chat here.  i'm just in the hangout to avoid delay
<gaughen> here's the hangout - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpitpjq7kd2seu64ef2c1en0?authuser=0&hl=en
<hallyn_> i'm here
<hallyn_> i look thinner there
<gaughen> ha
<hallyn_> testing of the openstack libvirt driver?
<hallyn_> or of core libvirt?
<hallyn_> zul: after february?
<rbasak> ARM support is coming to libvirt soon, if it's not there already.
<rbasak> (ARM KVM support, that is)
<nuclearbob> I've been waiting on that for a bit
<rbasak> It's being worked on actively by Linaro
<nuclearbob> that's good to know
<rbasak> We (both Linaro and Ubuntu) will probably want to land Openstack patches, too.
<rbasak> Are there any CI requirements or implications for this?
<smoser> zul, are there ehterpad notes ?
<hallyn_> I intend to join those calls fwiw
<hallyn_> @zul++
<smoser> fwiw, https://etherpad.openstack.org/p/docker-nova-hkg is more information on the lxc containers and openstack.
<zul> hallyn_:/smsoer  https://github.com/zulcss/nova
<hallyn_> trying to do arm64-user support
<hallyn_> (just qemu-user-static)
<hallyn_> well, it gets us emulation of arm64
<hallyn_> right
<jamespage> rbasak, probably - upstream openstack are going to deprecate remove any driver that does not have sufficient testing
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | LXC for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21975/servercloud-1311-lxc/
<stgraber> hallyn_: got a URL for me?
<hallyn_> stgraber: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/76cpik2e2nhfn8e1e078ge9ju0?authuser=0&hl=en
<gaughen> smoser, "those guys" I was thinking was the maas folks, but maybe it's the juju team.
<gaughen> but I'll leave it to you to convert my "those guys" to the right ones ;-)
<hallyn_> am i being loud?
<smoser> i thought it might be you, hallyn_
<smoser> do other people hear that ?
<smoser> stgraber is only person not muted now.
<hallyn_> smoser: i don't hear anthing
<smoser> gaughen, well, i think its really neither. and this is really only a "needs root" case. i think
<sarnold> from the youtube view, everyone's volumes seem fine
<smoser> that is really odd.
<smoser> sudo lxc-create -t ubuntu-cloud -n source-trusty-amd64 -- --release=trusty --arch=amd64 --stream=daily
<vila> smoser: I was bitten by this one indeed, I found --stream but had suddenly to special case trusty
<smoser> vila, its a default. yo ucould special case it the other way
<smoser> (and use --stream=daily always)
<vila> smoser: you mean released == daily as soon as released appears ? I'll never run into daily > released ?
<smoser> there are dailies for always.
<smoser> and they're always >= released.
<smoser> we continue building cloud images and then promote them to 'released'. thats just how we keep them fresh.
<vila> right, so, my use case is more released than daily indeed, I can fallback to daily if released is not available (which I do right now), but thanks for the idea anyway
<smoser> the dailies are stable.
<smoser> after release.
<smoser> we don't just go changing things willy nilly.
<smoser> i'd suggest they're more stble than -proposed
 * vila nods
<vila> autopkgtest++
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Ceph activities for Trusty | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21996/servercloud-1311-ceph/
 * nwl_ waves
<jamespage> hey nwl
<jamespage> gaughen will post the hangout URL shortly
<jamespage> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1311-servercloud-1311-ceph
<jamespage> pad
<jamespage> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-1311-ceph
<gaughen> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpio51jkto38daj32nilrmuc?authuser=0&hl=en
<gaughen> there's the hangout
<jamespage> nwl, ^^
<pmatulis> will cephfs become officially supported/stable in Firefly?
<jamespage> pmatulis, have your question
<pmatulis> thank you for your answer neil
<avoine> QUESTION: is btrfs will still be not recommended for ceph in trusty?
<jamespage> yes
<jamespage> xfs
<avoine> ok, thanks
<sarnold> any zfs tests?
<jamespage> not until its in the kernel
<sarnold> ah. never going to happen. :) thanks.
<bjf> yes we are benchmarking btrfs .. we have not been evaluating it's stability
<bjf> gaughen, ^
<pmatulis> what is the roadmap for ceph-deploy?  is it to become a more sophisticated tool?  currently it is fairly limited and not suggested for complicated setups
<gaughen> thanks bjf
<jamespage> any other questions?
<jamespage> ...
<jamespage> ..
<jamespage> .
<sarnold> thanks
<avoine> bjf: the result of those benchmark are public?
<bjf> avoine, they will be once we get our act together :-)
<bjf> avoine, right now we are making sure we are doing the benchmarking repeatable and periodic (and are comparing the things people want us to compare)
<avoine> ok
<bjf> avoine, there will be a link on http://kernel.ubuntu.com that will point to them
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/servercloud-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/21/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-2.html
<avoine> bjf: great, I'll be watching that. Thanks
